
Ask HN: What Open-source projects need Design help? - dayve
Who&#x27;s working on free open-source projects that needs a Brand or UI&#x2F;UX facelift? Hoping I can get designers (myself inclusive) to work on more open-source projects here.
======
fundamental
You might be interested in
[https://opensourcedesign.net/](https://opensourcedesign.net/) which is an
organization which tries to pair designers with open source projects.

------
gus_massa
Try to contribute to a open source project _you_ are using. A good UI design
involves groking what the software can do and groking what the user wants to
do, and it's very difficult to do that if you are not a user.

